# Star Wars: The Mandalorian Staffel 2 - Termin auf Disney Plus steht



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. September 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Wars: The Mandalorian Staffel 2 - Termin auf Disney Plus steht*

						Star Wars: The Mandalorian geht dieses Jahr in die zweite Staffel und der Termin auf Disney Plus steht nun. Während also im Herbst die zweite Staffel über acht Folgen läuft, wird bereits an der dritten Staffel gearbeitet. Es geht also mindestens bis 2021 weiter. Ob Disney eine vierte Staffel bestellt, ist derzeit unklar. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Wars: The Mandalorian Staffel 2 - Termin auf Disney Plus steht*


----------



## Mutzchen (4. September 2020)

Ich hab mir die Serie gegeben und war Positiv überrascht find ich sehr gelungen besser wie die letzen 2 Filme.


----------



## mgutt (8. September 2020)

Ich habe Disney+ schon wieder gekündigt. Mandalorian war nett, aber auch stellenweise künstlich in die Länge gezogen und viel zu kinderfreundlich umgesetzt und emotional sehr flach. Man sah zB nicht mal wie auf den Yoda-Retter geschossen wurde (vorletzte Episode?!)
und dann direkt danach soll man die "Mörder" auch noch witzig finden, weil sie nichts mit der Laserpistole treffen?! Wegen Staffel 2 werde ich sicher kein Abo mehr abschließen und sonst ist auf Disney+ ja auch tote Hose. Meine Prognose: Die Abozahlen werden massiv fallen und dann wird Disney+ fester Bestandteil der anderen Streaming-Anbieter.


----------

